# Adding Supplements to Lithium/Seroquel



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

So I'm planning on trying to add a few mood boosters, natural antidepressants and the like to my regime. Pretty much I wanna give a shot at most of the ones I've been turned onto here. I'm pretty sure there won't be a problem with any of them interfering with my meds but I wanted a few other opinions just to be sure. All comments will help!!!

My Meds:

Lithium (Daily)
Seroquel(Daily)
Xanax(Daily)

* For treatment of Bipolar II w/ GAD and P.A.D.

Supplements I plan to try:

L-Theanine or L-Tyrosine
Sam-e or TMG
L-phenylalanine
B Complex (No issue there I know)
Omega 3 Fish oils
Vitamin C

Any other suggestions ????


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I recommend the ones I put in bold:



EgoLost said:


> L-Theanine or L-Tyrosine
> Sam-e or TMG
> L-phenylalanine
> *B Complex (No issue there I know)
> ...


Especially the fish oil. I swear by fish oil as a mood stabilizer and antidepressant.

Might consider adding a multivitamin, if you don't already take one, and chromium supplements (can help w/ glucose irregularities from the Seroquel).


----------



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Caedmon,

Thanks for the suggestions. Since I'm taking a B Complex vitamin would adding a multivitamin which will contain it's own percentage of B vitamins cause me to have problems with taking too much?

I started a B complex, Fish oil, and Vitamin C regime today. I'll be off to hunt a decent multivitamin, and Chromium as you suggested. If I can find a quality reasonably priced Sam-e and L-Theanine or L-Tyrosine, I'd still like to give them a try. Couldn't hurt!

Thanks again!
Travis


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Thanks!*



EgoLost said:


> Since I'm taking a B Complex vitamin would adding a multivitamin which will contain it's own percentage of B vitamins cause me to have problems with taking too much?


Probably not. B vitamins are water soluble. Whatever your cells don't use, you pee out. Personally I take a multivitamin and 1/4 of a B-complex every day, because I think this is plenty. (The multivitamin already has 100% of all the B vitamins in it, so I just get a bit extra.)


----------



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

*cool!*

I may try this approach myself, taking only a quarter of the B Complex. I did find L-Tyrosine today and Sam-e. I did notice some stimulating effects from the Tyrosine, this I know since my prescription meds are a bit calming. Not really sedating, but enough to notice if an added substance is stimulating. The Sam-e I'll give a go tommorow.

Thanks!


----------

